# Keep one drop one.



## CROWEmtnFARMS (Jan 3, 2014)

Keep one of the words. Drop the other. Ill start it off. 


CATTLE FARM.....


----------



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

Cattle showman


----------



## littlemissredneck (Jan 24, 2014)

Horse Show


----------



## CROWEmtnFARMS (Jan 3, 2014)

Horse play


----------



## angusrocks82 (Jan 14, 2014)

Cattle dog


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

Dog house.


----------



## CROWEmtnFARMS (Jan 3, 2014)

Fire house


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2013)

house bound


----------



## cattlemangunkenny5 (Jan 28, 2014)

Steak house


----------



## CROWEmtnFARMS (Jan 3, 2014)

Marbled steak


----------



## Brice (Nov 26, 2013)

Dessert Kabobs


----------



## CROWEmtnFARMS (Jan 3, 2014)

Chocolate dessert


----------



## Krooked_S (Nov 4, 2013)

Chocolate moose


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

Chocolate hmmmm


----------



## Paigehobbyfarmer (Apr 17, 2014)

Melted chocolate


----------

